# Soundmax Intergreated HD Audio Microphone issues.



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a new motherboard (P5N-T Deluxe, also known as NForce 780i), and I'm having issues getting my microphone working.

I get a lot of static from my microphone - and my actual voice is incredibly quiet, almost unheard-of.

Here is a wav file of the static from my mic, you might be able to make out a loud cough (That was basically at the top of my voice):
http://h1.ripway.com/Unconscious/noise.wav 



Here is how someone else resolved the issue, but I don't quite understand what he did:



> Hi
> 
> Have felt your frustration on this problem.
> I found the issue with mine was that my mb used HD audio as the default setting for front panel type, meaning the microphone was really quiet and the port setting options made no sense. Changing the bios setting to AC97 fixed it, but i had to reinstall the audio driver for this setting.


Anyone got any suggestions? It's a common problem, apparently.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you plugging your mic into the front panel?

If so try plugging it into the back panel and see if you get the same result.

The solution that you quoted is dealing with BIOS settings. If you go into your BIOS and look under Peripherals (mine is under Advanced>>Onboard devices) there should be a setting for FrontPanel Output.

Also, I couldn't tell if you had Realtek or not but there is an option to boost the mic. Won't help with static but if you can get the static to go away and it is still quite, maybe look there.

Pauldo


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> Are you plugging your mic into the front panel?
> 
> If so try plugging it into the back panel and see if you get the same result.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by front panel - I have a mic socket on the top of my computer case, and one on the back - I have the issue with both sockets, and it is currently plugged in at the back.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

It would help if I could read. Completely overlooked the fact that you had soundmax in your title.

The mic input on top of your computer would be considered the front panel.

You could try looking in your soundmax audio software and make sure that you have stereo mix checked for record. Also, I think that there is a front panel microphone checkbox that needs to be unchecked if you have your mic plugged into the back. Soundmax also has a mic boost option but I am not sure were that is.

Lastly, I know that you just got your mobo but often times they come with rather outdated drivers. Have you looked online for updated drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> It would help if I could read. Completely overlooked the fact that you had soundmax in your title.
> 
> The mic input on top of your computer would be considered the front panel.
> 
> ...



I used the built in search for updated drivers - and Windows decided I have the most updated drivers.

Mic boost is enabled - and when I go to the settings, Stereo Mix was disabled and hidden - I cannot enable it for some bizarre reason, it says it is 'currently unavailable'. The microphone on this page says its functioning, but I cannot get any sound to work.

EDIT: Some people are saying they managed to fix the problem by disabling/enabling the front-panel microphone. I've been looking for about twenty minutes, and I can't see to find where this option would be. A nudge in the right direction would be lovely!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I was thinking of updates found on Asus' website. You can go here and check it out.

Also, just found this that I am hoping is the problem. It sure sounds like it, especially since you don't have Stereo Mix.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20070226212153147&board_id=1&model=M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe&page=1&count=12

The driver listed on this thread is probably the same one found on the downloads page as the numbers are the same but atleast you get some troubleshooting tips.

There are two drivers on the download page, if one doesn't work make sure to try the other.

Hope that works.

Pauldo


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> I was thinking of updates found on Asus' website. You can go here and check it out.
> 
> Also, just found this that I am hoping is the problem. It sure sounds like it, especially since you don't have Stereo Mix.
> 
> ...


Which one should I download, considering I am running Vista 32 bit? It's not very clear.

Thanks!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, your OS said XP SP2 so I just assumed that is what we were talking about. Nevermind about that article as it is for XP.

Here is the link to Asus' download page: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5N-T%20Deluxe

It should ask you which OS you have. Click on Vista 32bit. There are two drivers there but they are just different version of the same. Download the latest one, which was from 10/27/2008 (the first one).

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Whoops! just changed that, I didn't notice that was still the same as my old PC.

Downloading drivers now. I'll let you know if I have any luck!

Well, I just updated my drivers - but my microphone still isn't working. :/


----------



## Seattle206723 (Sep 19, 2009)

Did this ever get resolved? Im having the same problem right now?


----------



## Seattle206723 (Sep 19, 2009)

Figured it out only after 6months when I noticed in this post to try the back ports and not the front ports for my Audio plug in.. Im working 100 percent good now folks... Thank You..


What I mean by front is the 2 ports I have on My CoolMaster Cosmos Case, has 2 plug in's for the fron and 4 usb ports upfron and a Esata and Fire wire front of the case. 

I plug them into the back of the Computer now everything works fine... Im willing to bet that the Bio's setup change will make the front ports work as well.. GL folks and that worked for me going to the rear of the computer.:laugh: 6dam long months to get this working lol


----------

